# Why does my GHS TRAINWRECK look like an indica?



## teddy d (May 9, 2012)

I know that the orig trainwreck is clone only and ghs had to cross it with something else to obtain seeds. and yes there are different phenos involved im sure. but wouldn't they cross it with another sativa?

whats with the indica traits?

heres a pic of a seedling @ 2.5 weeks


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

Sorry my friend teddy I just grows it never realy sat down figure what I grow and if its indica or that sativa thing bout lots smart folk here tell right info long in a bit. Good luck yur grow and hope yual yield yur need

BWD


----------



## teddy d (May 9, 2012)

no offense but if you dont care what your growing (or care) why join a forum where people discuss details of strains and growing techniques?
to be clear I mean no disrespect. thanks for the response BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 9, 2012)

ohhh  no he didn't .... :rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 9, 2012)

Many strains start out in the seedling stage Indica-esque type, even the Sat heavy Jack47 had very fat broad leaves...and the Snowwhites I grew...:confused2:


----------



## getnasty (May 9, 2012)

teddy d said:
			
		

> no offense but if you dont care what your growing (or care) why join a forum where people discuss details of strains and growing techniques?
> to be clear I mean no disrespect. thanks for the response BWD


One would think after 130I some odd posts you'd realize that MarP is a community for pot smokers and pot growers alike. There are numerous members here that no longer grow that used to, and others who just smoke but are here to check out all the pretty pictures. Everybody's here for their own reason.


----------



## teddy d (May 9, 2012)

Thats fine, i was just curious why he did not care what he was growing in the "strain" section... to each his own.. im not trying to put anyone down guys. 
everyone has something different to offer.


----------



## getnasty (May 9, 2012)

He's just like a lot of us, browse all the forums whether we understand everything or not.  just a friendly guy, is all. Not to mention, you're more apt to get more replies having his name as your last poster because people like to see what the man's got say. 

Btw, I looked on ghs website and couldn't find any trainwreck? Gonna go browse attitude for it.


----------



## teddy d (May 9, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Many strains start out in the seedling stage Indica-esque type, even the Sat heavy Jack47 had very fat broad leaves...and the Snowwhites I grew...:confused2:



I have heard some people speak of indica looking sativas transitioning into a sativa flowering plant. but i dont understnad why that happens with a strain thats supposed to be a sativa. why do some start out with huge broad leaves?
it seems wrong.

does that mean if you have an unknown strain its impossible to determine if its indica or sativa based on leaf shape/size?


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2012)

My train wrecks don't grow like a sativa. It is a hybrid of the two. I have grown lots (clone) and they have a nice growth habbit...like a hybrid.


----------



## teddy d (May 9, 2012)

im sorry everyone including BWD i really did not mean to be an A hole at all.  Im here with the best intentions.


----------



## Rosebud (May 9, 2012)

Looks nice by the way.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

teddy d said:
			
		

> im sorry everyone including BWD i really did not mean to be an A hole at all. Im here with the best intentions.


 
Yual keep yur stump friend as I am here friend to all! And I mean all! I grow my pouch fillin material just fine on me own mostly , need no help but I live secluded and with not much folk interations in my life. I have the opportunity on many occassions to reveals who I am in real life to folk but fear the take down. I am weird to some and crazy to most but would do everthin to keep yual fed and warm by fire inviting. Yual welcome my fireside friend and yes I be different for a reason, my reason but I mean no disrespect nor do I aim to makin yual uncomfortable. I grow MJ to some, I grow weed to others, I grow drugs to most but I grow and aim to keep on keepin on and I grow good stuff without the fancy some go too. No disrespect there either, I grow my needs and thats my intention. I am glad yual took my fireside I dont go lookin to make enamies just folk like yual with personality and opinion. Much luck trail yual walk and be hopin yual yield yur need trails end.

Respect
BWD


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 9, 2012)

Because its ghs stock.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 9, 2012)

:confused2: :bolt: 





			
				TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Because its ghs stock.


----------



## teddy d (May 9, 2012)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Because its ghs stock.


I have noticed that a lot of people don't care for GHS 


what breeders do people consider to be the best? or best?


----------



## drfting07 (May 9, 2012)

Mandala, Cali Connection, Sensi Seeds, Serious Seeds, DNA, G13 labs

Heard and grown good things from each


----------



## Hick (May 10, 2012)

> TGA Subcool


.....:giggle:
"IMO"...


----------



## drfting07 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (May 10, 2012)

teddy d said:
			
		

> I have noticed that a lot of people don't care for GHS
> 
> 
> what breeders do people consider to be the best? or best?



I've been really disappointed with their gear, as someone else pointed out, full of hermies. I've run their slh and love it. Not any problems whatsoever. But not so lucky with any of their other gear I've run. 

A lot of people call TGA a pollen chucker (you see hicks reaction to calling him a good breeder), but some serious dank can be found in his gear. 

Leprechaun is stellar. Used to think the same about Cali connect but lately their gear has been getting a lot of bad press. Alphakronik, Mosca, mandala are good choices. Bodhi if you can find any of his gear. Just to name a few...there's plenty out there.


----------



## teddy d (May 10, 2012)

^ yeh i had some decent results with SLH also. ended up with a large cola skunky smelling pheno, and a stretchy thin leaf lemon smelling one.

i had an afghan kush from world of seeds, and it hermied every time i ended up killing off the mother.

i actually like fem seeds though i hate waiting foor sex to show its a waste of space, soil, light and time. ive never had anything other then girls with fem so i like them so far besides that one afghan kush i mentioned but it wasnt from GHS...


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 10, 2012)

Knock on wood, never had a problem with femmed beans. I will begin a mxf run with some old Critcally Smashed (MNSCritical Mass x White Rhino) Seeds I got from Dr.Chronic a few years back in two runs from now just so I can do my own seed run, but yeah as long as you have a stable environment, mh in the veg and hps for bloom, always had great success...I dunno, guess I lean heavy on me green  thumbs, so to speak...lol...

And as far as Indica leaves, almost ALL Sativa-heavy hybrids out there now have been crossbred with some sort of short flowering afghani/Indica type plant to keep down bloom times...so they're there lurking somewhere in the genetics...


----------



## Hick (May 10, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> YW drfting, your comments are solid and your award is well-deserved
> 
> Hick, I highly respect your experience and opinion also.  My mention of TGA is based on the fact that sub & jill are concentrating on promulgating *strongly dioecious* strains . . . i don't think they have a femmed bean in their barn, and that's gettin mighty rare eh?  At GH, it's non-existent . . .



  I will credit tga for NOT femming. It is one of the things that they and I see eye to eye on.  And I mean no disrespect, when I say I don't consider them in the same class of breeder as some aforementioned.


----------



## teddy d (May 12, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> I will credit tga for NOT femming. It is one of the things that they and I see eye to eye on.  And I mean no disrespect, when I say I don't consider them in the same class of breeder as some aforementioned.



no disrespect? I bet they would find that disrespectful.  I mean it is what it is. if its the truth, owell... didn't subcool get kicked out of this forum? lol i dont think ill buy from them anytime soon.

i think they had chemdog and sour D before any other major breeders. expensive as hell but hard strains to get  in seed form a few years back.

please correct me if im wrong


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2012)

teddy d said:
			
		

> no disrespect? I bet they would find that disrespectful.  I mean it is what it is. if its the truth, owell... didn't subcool get kicked out of this forum? lol i dont think ill buy from them anytime soon.
> 
> i think they had chemdog and sour D before any other major breeders. expensive as hell but hard strains to get  in seed form a few years back.
> 
> please correct me if im wrong



subby is a very ...colorful and charismatic character, but simply could not "fit in" here. I won't speak 'bad' about him, with him not allowed here to defend his position. But I've little doubt that they don't know 'my opinion' of their breeding ..
  I'm sure you could/can find some very nice plants, product in their gear.


----------



## powerplanter (May 14, 2012)

Check out Leprechaun seeds at the hemp depot.  They have some interesting strains you might like (sativaish).  I've been looking at some of Bodhi's stuff.  Mosca, Cannabiogen, DJ short, Th seeds, Soma.  Lots of good stuff.  Stay safe.


----------



## BryannaKush (May 14, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Check out Leprechaun seeds at the hemp depot.  They have some interesting strains you might like (sativaish).  I've been looking at some of Bodhi's stuff.  Mosca, Cannabiogen, DJ short, Th seeds, Soma.  Lots of good stuff.  Stay safe.



I have to agree on Soma. They are a reputable seed company.


----------



## mjrivers (May 17, 2012)

I just harvested ghs tw 3wks ago. it stretches like crazy (saliva like). and nuggets for buds instead of giant colas also saliva like. it finishes fast tho ~8-9 wks so kinda indicated there. its a nice smoke tho. triply and confusing. u'll like it.


----------



## akhockey (May 18, 2012)

hahaha INDICATED.... I like that word


----------



## ziggyross (Jul 8, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> ohhh  no he didn't .... :rofl:




LOL Thats what I was thinking. A little chill in the room.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 11, 2012)

teddy d said:
			
		

> I know that the orig trainwreck is clone only and ghs had to cross it with something else to obtain seeds. and yes there are different phenos involved im sure. but wouldn't they cross it with another sativa?
> 
> whats with the indica traits?
> 
> heres a pic of a seedling @ 2.5 weeks



they reversed the plant.
so the female popped male nanners i think. goggle it lol
im growing tw right now for round 2 with a mom. love this plant, 7/10 for me quality wise,
*Green House Seeds - TrainWreck*

 		Genetics: Original clone from Arcata, USA. Reversed 100% feminized.

Effect:  Like the name suggests, a real blast. It hits fast, and it hits hard.  Stoney on the body, confusing and trippy on the brain. A truly powerful  smoke.

Flowering indoor: Ready in 8 weeks, expect a lot of resin  and tower-like calyx formation deforming the buds in the final stages of  ripening. Production up to 500 grams per square meter.

Flowering outdoor: Ready beginning October, with stretchy branches and long shaped colas. Production up to 700 grams per plant.

THC: Waiting for lab results...
CBD: Waiting for lab results...
CBN: Waiting for lab results...
*User-Generated Strain-Profile*

*Known Phenotypes:*
 			 				For this strain we got input by 2 user(s). Here a short overview:

*Flowering Time Indoor:* 58 - 93 days (~61 days) 				
*Yield / Quantity Indoor:* The crop of this strain is ordinary. 				
*Strength / Lasting Effect:* The weed is strong and long lasting. 				
*Votings of our users:* TrainWreck gets  				 					 					6.50 					 of 10 possible Points in the average!


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 11, 2012)

trainwreck


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a pack of beans that are supposedly original e32 genetics. Hoping to start a little breeding project with them soon to spread some love. I hope they really are the orig.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 11, 2012)

I have grown a couple of greenhouse seeds strains and to be honest I was pretty happy with them.  I bought some trainwrecbut I haven't got to pop them yet lookin forward to it though


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 15, 2012)

i scored a bud to test day 55


----------



## clodhopper (Oct 28, 2012)

hey teddy d

trainwreck is known to have a number of sativa and indica characteristics and like many hybrids, its often difficult to assess the nature of the plant simply by looking at it.  A good example of this is Northen Lights, which is 100% indica, usually has long thin leaves.\

Ive grown a bunch of seed packs and Green house is like most of the top companies: it has some really nice strains and some that arent so special. Their Super Lemon Haze if friggin killer and is as potent as hell.  Trainwreck is knockout.  Im not sure if their chem d or bubba are real but whatever they are, theyre top notch smoke.

By the way, the trainwreck clone is a hermie and seeds that result from reversing a clone and using the pollen will hermie too.  If your trainwrecks go beyond about 65 days, youll see a few nanners and other plants in the grow room will be at threat for pollination.  But these few male flowers dont effect anything and are insignificant once you burn a big fatttie.


----------

